# Are laxatives dangerous



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

I am always taking lost of laxatives due to my chronic constipation and some days I take more than others. I take laxatives ever day cause with out I am not able to have a bowel movement , I was just wondering If In the future I'll still have a colon due to my laxative intake . I am twenty two and just hope my colon doesn't get more $$$$$$ed up than It is cause of the laxatives I take.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

paraAdrian said:


> I am always taking lost of laxatives due to my chronic constipation and some days I take more than others. I take laxatives ever day cause with out I am not able to have a bowel movement , I was just wondering If In the future I'll still have a colon due to my laxative intake . I am twenty two and just hope my colon doesn't get more $$$$$$ed up than It is cause of the laxatives I take.


From what I have read, there are different schools of thought on this in the medical community. Some think chronic stimulant laxative use causes premanent damage to the colon. Others say that there is no evidence of this if you are taking them to treat chronic intractable constipation that doesn't respond to anything else. Sounds like you don't have much choice. What are you taking? How much? Stimulant laxatives are thought to be the most dangerour kind. Unfortunately for me, that is all that seems to work anymore. I avoid taking them every day, though. I take Dulcolax twice a week to stimulate a bowel movement, so I only go to the bathroom every 3-4 days. Maybe I should be taking them every other day or something. I never want to take them every day. I am just wary of that even though I have had several gastroenterologists prescribe them.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally the data seems to suggest that if your colon is going to get worse it really does so with or with out stimulatory laxatives at the normal kind of doses that just make you goIf you find osmotic laxatives (like miralax help) they are generally thought to be safer as they don't do anything to the muscles, but for a lot of people they are not enough. But the right combination of osmotics, fiber, and hydration for any given person may mean they need less stimulatory laxatives, so may be worth playing around with to see what in combination works.Lifestyle things like reducing chronic stress and exercise may help keep things moving. Especially things like walking or things that that twist the torso like yoga and t'ai chi or abdominal massage in the direction the stool moves can sometimes help a bit even if not enough to do it on their own.I do think there may be a chance of damage for people that purge with laxatives and take really high doses; however I don't know how much of the constipation issues people have when recovering from an eating disorder is from the disordered eating compared to the laxative abuse.


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

xextremex said:


> Please be careful! I've read practically everywhere that laxatives taken for an extended period of time end up having a much more negative impact than any short-term benefits... The body becomes dependant on laxatives and this messes up the system. I would suggest finding another way to ease your constipation.But most importantly, see a GI specialist!!!


----------



## nicole f (Jan 9, 2012)

I've recently been diagnosed with IBS and it's the constipation side of things. Do laxatives work? I'm 24 adn I don't really want to spend my life having to take lots of medication. But then if they were dangerous, they wouldnt sell them at the chemists would they?


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Have you tried Fybogel Orange?it is a drink you make up with water.It is gentler,maybe worth a try first before anything else.Get it at the pharmacy.


----------



## Alexaa (Jan 11, 2012)

Im 18 and I've had ibs since I was 14. I take about 1/8 of a capful of Miralax every day. It is a laxitive but I take just enough to keep my system going. When I go without tje laxative for too lond I get hemroids and constipation. My body may very well be addicted to the Miralax but I hardly take any and it does work. My doctor knows that I take it daily and hasn't given me any reason to stop at this point. My GI doctor told me it was safe. Use as little as possible and you should be okay.


----------

